# Von Pforzheim nach Karlsruhe



## ratz (20. März 2006)

So langsam wird's ja abends wieder länger hell und ich will so langsam damit beginnen, den abendlichen Weg von der Arbeit in Pforzheim nach Hause in Karlsruhe als Trainingseinheit zu nutzen. Fürs Rennrad gibt's ja genug Streckenauswahl, nur was das MTB betrifft habe ich noch nicht so die Orientierung wo's langgehen soll.

Kennt sich hier jemand in der Ecke aus und kann mir eine MTB-gerechte Route oder Teilstrecken empfehlen? Kann ruhig ein paar Umwege haben aber so wenig wie möglich über geteerte Strecken verlaufen. Der eine oder andere Trail darf schon mit drin sein.  

Gruß,
ratz


----------



## trailsurf75 (21. März 2006)

Hi ratz,

naja die Trailausbeute auf dieser Strecke ist recht gering. Das einzige was auf dem Weg liegt ist der Wattkopf, der Rest ist mehr oder weniger Schotter und Teer. 
Am besten Du fährst durchs Ranntal nach Nöttingen, von hier nach Singen (hier kannst Du noch in Richtung Bärenhütte einen kleinen einfachen Trail mitnhemen) über Thomashof nach Hohenwettersbach und über Grünwettersbach zum Wattkopf.
Gruß trailsurf75


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (21. März 2006)

also wenn ich täglich von Pforzheim nach Karlsruhe fahren würde dann bestimmt nicht über den Wattkopf, das ist ja ein höllischer Umweg. Und bis er dort ist hat er noch nichteinmal vernünftige Trails. Kann man ja mal am Sonntag machen, klar, aber doch nicht auf dem Weg zur Arbeit.

Es gibt an der Pfinz entlang durchs Pfinztal einen Radweg, Trails hast du dort allerdings gleich 0. Wie du am günstigsten ins Pfinztal kommst kommt natürlich drauf an wo du in Pforzheim wohnst...

Ab Kleinsteinbach im Pfinztal bis Durlach (mein Arbeitsweg...) kann man sehr schön über Forstwege fahren. Die Route schaust du dir am besten auf einer Wanderkarte an, sie geht über das Naturfreundehaus Kleinsteinbach auf den Rittnert über den Turmberg nach Durlach. 
Ab Kleinsteinbach kann man auch sehr schön auf Trail rechtsseitig der Pfinz über schön verwinkelte Trail und Forstwege nach Grötzingen fahren. 

Aber alle optionalen Routen habe den großen Nachteil dass diese einen mehr oder weniger enormen Umweg und teil sehr schwierige Wegführung bieten (speziell der eben angesprochene rechtsseitige ist echt schwierig zu finden).

Also so leid mirs tut, ich kann dir nur empfehlen wohl oder übel über den Radweg vorzubrechen - und die Trails fürs Wochenende aufzusparen.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (21. März 2006)

Ein fröhliches Hallo aus der Palz!

Ich möchte im Sommer den Westweg fahren und idealerweise hier vor der Haustür beginnen. Bis Karlsruhe komme ich über Rad- und Nebenwege.

Ich möchte bis zum Westwegeinstieg zunächst Strecke machen, da ich schlicht gern die ganze Strecke selbst fahren möchte. Trails kommen dann noch genug. 

Falls es sich landschaftlich oder wegen der unschönen Wegführung oder wegen des starken Straßenverkehrs nicht lohnt würde ich verzichten.

Könnt Ihr mir Ratschläge erteilen? Am besten mit online-Karten!


----------



## Waldgeist (21. März 2006)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Ein fröhliches Hallo aus der Palz!
> 
> Ich möchte im Sommer den Westweg fahren und idealerweise hier vor der Haustür beginnen. Bis Karlsruhe komme ich über Rad- und Nebenwege.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
Folgender Tipp: Am Hauptbahnhof Karlsruhe beginnt der Schwarzwaldradweg, der zum Dobel führt. Auf dem Dobel selbst trifft er auf den Wanderweg Westweg PF- Basel. Dazu passende MTB-Touren werden hoffentlich in den nächsten Tagen vom Naturpark Norschwarzwald auf dessen Seiten http://www.naturparkschwarzwald.de/sport-erlebnis/mountainbiking
veröffentlicht. Der anschließende Naturpark Südschwarzwald ist momentan im Aufbau begriffen. http://www.naturpark-suedschwarzwald.de/ 
oder vielleicht auch unter http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php?action=view&entity=list&limitstart=0&country=Deutschland&federal=Baden-W%FCrttemberg

Auf gutes Gelingen!
Waldgeist


----------



## ratz (21. März 2006)

trailsurf75 schrieb:
			
		

> naja die Trailausbeute auf dieser Strecke ist recht gering.



Schade. Ich hab's mir ja fast gedacht.



			
				trailsurf75 schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten Du fährst durchs Ranntal nach Nöttingen, von hier nach Singen (hier kannst Du noch in Richtung Bärenhütte einen kleinen einfachen Trail mitnhemen) über Thomashof nach Hohenwettersbach und über Grünwettersbach zum Wattkopf.



Danke, werde ich mal austesten.

Gruß,
ratz


----------



## ratz (21. März 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn ich täglich von Pforzheim nach Karlsruhe fahren würde dann bestimmt nicht über den Wattkopf, das ist ja ein höllischer Umweg.



Das macht nichts. Ich fahre nach der Arbeit und auch nicht jeden Tag. So zwei bis dreimal die Woche habe ich mir vorgenommen das zu machen. Dann kommt's auch nicht so auf den direkten Weg und die Zeit an.



			
				fez schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt an der Pfinz entlang durchs Pfinztal einen Radweg, Trails hast du dort allerdings gleich 0.



Den bin ich letzten November teilweise schon mal mit dem Rennrad gefahren. Ein MTB ist auf der Strecke eher hinderlich. Werde ich aber wohl teilweise in Erwägung ziehen wenn ich mit dem Trekkingrad unterwegs bin.

Gruß,
ratz


----------



## ratz (21. März 2006)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Ein fröhliches Hallo aus der Palz!



Hallo in die Heimat!



			
				Haardtfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte im Sommer den Westweg fahren und idealerweise hier vor der Haustür beginnen. Bis Karlsruhe komme ich über Rad- und Nebenwege.



Bei der Planung der Strecke nach Karlsruhe könnte ich behilflich sein. Bin letzten Sommer diverse Male die Strecke Neustadt (genauer: Hambach) - Karlsruhe gefahren und habe zwei ganz nette Routen. Habe zwar meistens das Rennrad dafür genommen, aber da Du auf dem Stück eh Strecke machen willst, ist das auch sehr gut mit dem MTB zu bewältigen. Passende GPS-Tracks der zwei Routen habe ich auch. Kannst Dich ja bei Bedarf melden.

Gruß,
ratz


----------



## Haardtfahrer (22. März 2006)

Wunderbar, die Seite das Nordschwarzwaldparks habe ich gleich aufgenommen. Kannte ich noch nicht. Gerade in dem Bereich hatte ich noch Schwierigkeiten, den Einstieg zu planen.

Eine schöne Streckenführung nach KA wäre auch hilfreich, melde mich dann bei Ratz. Bin aber Selbst-Weg-Sucher ohne Weltraumsteuerung. 

Werde im Frühjahr eine konkrete Anfrage stellen, damit hier der Fred nicht aus dem Ruder läuft, ging ja um KA-PF. 

Vielen Dank

Haardtfahrer


----------



## ratz (22. Mai 2006)

Für's Archiv:

Habe ne brauchbare Strecke gefunden: Von Pforzheim den Schwarzwald-Höhenradweg über Birkenfeld und Neuenbürg nach Schwann. Von hier ein kurzes Strück Straße bis Langenalb. Dort wieder ab in den Wald runter nach Marxzell. Dann Graf-Rhena-Weg bis Ettlingen und an der Alb lang nach Karlsruhe. Mit 45km nicht die direkteste Verbindung, aber die habe ich auch nicht gesucht.

Die Strecke reißt einem nicht vom Hocker, der Trailanteil liegt nahe Null, ist aber angenehm zu fahren. Geschätzte 60% nicht auf Asphalt, der Rest größtenteils auf gut fahrbaren Radwegen. GPS-Daten bei Bedarf erhältlich.

Gruß,
ratz


----------



## Eike. (23. Mai 2006)

Parallel zum Graf-Rhena-Weg läuft über ein Stück von 2-3 Kilometern ein sehr schöner Trail. Beginnt in der Nähe des Toter-Mann-Steins (vom Weg aus leicht links den Hang hochfahren, nach ca 50 Metern kommt rechts der Einstieg) und geht bis knapp vor die Stelle wo man kurz auf die Straße muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

